# Watch straps



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

When buying a new watch one must decide whether they have a bracelet or some form of leather, nylon or other strap. I happen to like the "Fixoflex" type of expanding bracelet. I have yet to find a watch manufacturer who offers this alternative. Can anyone tell me why.

Thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

fredwastell said:


> When buying a new watch one must decide whether they have a bracelet or some form of leather, nylon or other strap. I happen to like the "Fixoflex" type of expanding bracelet. I have yet to find a watch manufacturer who offers this alternative. Can anyone tell me why.
> 
> Thanks


 Hamilton










Timex










Seiko










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Mens-SNE057-Solar-Watch/dp/B004406YJS


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

My mistake! I have never seen these examples before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

fredwastell said:


> My mistake! I have never seen these examples before. Thanks for the info.


 The cheapo watch shops usually have a selection of quartz expanders as well. I've bought a couple of Timex bands, because they don't have the spring loaded ends that eventually gouge out the lugs.


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Owe I feel the hairs on my wrist already being pinched


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

If you look up the German company Speidel, they do a range called twist-o-flex


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Archimede offers a FixoFlex option on its Outdoor Protect range


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably because they look cheap and dated. That's not to say the design doesn't have merits, but it just looks cheap given bracelets available these dags.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

fredwastell said:


> When buying a new watch one must decide whether they have a bracelet or some form of leather, nylon or other strap. I happen to like the "Fixoflex" type of expanding bracelet. I have yet to find a watch manufacturer who offers this alternative. Can anyone tell me why.
> 
> Thanks


 Feel free to check into our Watch straps and bracelets section for specific questions and past topics about straps. Who knows, you might *search* and find an old topic on expanding bracelets. 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/forum/39-watch-straps-bracelets-accessories/

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/108903-expanding-watch-bracelets/&do=embed&comment=1137646&embedComment=1137646&embedDo=findComment

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/links/link/158-watch-bands/&do=embedhttp://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/84391-expandable-straps/&&do=embed


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

Perhaps not fully relevant to your question. But I read this ver intersting article about twist o flex bracelet that come cheap from amazon but looks very good. This specific example is about speed master but I think it will look good on many watches

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/speedmaster-and-the-speidel-twist-o-flex-bracelet-a-match-made-in-heaven


----------

